# How do you balance lawn care with work, family, etc?



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I do it by adhering to the quote of *"The enemy of a good plan is the dream of a perfect plan"* by Carl von Clausewitz.

My lawn plan is to keep it looking good not necessarily perfect. If I did that I would never leave the yard :lol:

This applies to multiple areas of my life and is a quote I associate largely with financial planning as well.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> This applies to multiple areas of my life and is a quote I associate largely with financial planning as well.


 :thumbup: Love it

ETA: Perfection, like infinity, is unobtainable, even at places like Augusta. It's the journey toward the goal that holds all the fun, joy, and reward.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I get as much done when the family isn't around or plan tasks that are friendly to whoever is outside as well. I cut the grass while kids are napping, but spread mulch and pick weeds when they are outside to help.

I offer to grill out and get tools washed off while the grill is heating up.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Wife is pretty supportive...as long as she can park in the garage. She does her things while i'm working(playing in the yard). After I get done we will go watch some tv. Can't work on it at night.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I try to do as much around the house and with family on non-lawn days. That way, it feels like I already put family time in when I need to tend the lawn. 
I also tend to act like yard work is a chore. But who am I kidding: my wife is smart.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

social port said:


> I also tend to act like yard work is a chore. But who am I kidding: my wife is smart.


Yeah, that didn't fly around here too long either. Well.....guess I gotta go mow the lawn again...sigh...........


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Exactly, Pennstater. You can't complain about the drudgery of lawn work while standing next to the TLF magnet that is prominently displayed on the refrigerator.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> ETA: Perfection, like infinity, is unobtainable, even at places like Augusta. It's the journey toward the goal that holds all the fun, joy, and reward.


I took this for my signature.....hope you don't mind. With credit of course :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Honored!


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

My daughters have actually wanted to be outside with me while I do stuff lately. But I usually just do things as quick as I can to still spend time with them.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I just started second shift at work. I do lawn work between 9 and 10am daily. The wife gets off at about 11am. We spend between 11 am and 2pm together then off to work. It works perfectly.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Topcat said:


> I just started second shift at work. I do lawn work between 9 and 10am daily. The wife gets off at about 11am. We spend between 11 am and 2pm together then off to work. It works perfectly.


I would love to be able to work on the yard in the morning instead of what feels like rushing home and hopping on the tractor every other day.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> > I just started second shift at work. I do lawn work between 9 and 10am daily. The wife gets off at about 11am. We spend between 11 am and 2pm together then off to work. It works perfectly.
> ...


The only downside is that I cut the lawn while dew is still on it. I've read the dew helps keep the bedknife and reel cool. And keeping straight lines (stripes) is easy when you have dew to line up on. By my God it makes a mess to clean off the reel, catcher and mower.


----------

